# Claiming Tax Relief vs Claiming from Health Insurance



## pepperds (20 Jul 2011)

I'm hoping to get some clarification in relation to how/when to claim back medical expenses from our Health Insurance provider (Quinn), in relation to submitting our tax returns.

Two scenarios, which is correct?

For 2009, Tax Returns completed, including relief on medical expenses.  About to submit claims to Quinn.

for 2010, Tax Returns not complete.  About to submit claims to Quinn, and then submit 'Statement of Claim' alongside medical expenses

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Berni (20 Jul 2011)

You have to claim from Quinn first, and then claim tax relief only on the portion Quinn didn't cover.


----------



## pepperds (20 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the reply.  So for the 2010 year we're ok.

For 2009, if we claim now from Quinn, I'm presuming our 2011 Tax return will take this into account?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (20 Jul 2011)

After you've claimed from Quinn for your 2009 expenses, I think you'll need to let Revenue know that some of these expenses were subsequently covered by your health insurer. Revenue will then recalculate your tax refund form 2009, and possibly deduct the difference from the tax refund for your 2010 expenses.

I'm not sure when you would need to do this, but in the first instance, submit your claims to Quinn and wait to see what you get back.


----------

